# Help needed with cleaning paintwork



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

I have these horrible swirl type marks on my gtr and only noticed it once I had some other guys washing it and even once I've washed it now , its still there . 
What can I do to remove them and Is there a decent detailer in the North West . Heres A picture of what I can see


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi mate they look like buffer trails and bad swirls, prob hidden by fillers that have been removed and bad washing.

Feel free to pop in and see me, I'm just off the east lancs / m6


----------



## Nexen (Jul 19, 2009)

I drive that way regularly in my van . I'll pop in some time with the car


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Nexen said:


> I drive that way regularly in my van . I'll pop in some time with the car


Phone me and I'll direct you properly when your near 

07583 365 562 

Chris


----------

